# France in school holidays



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We usually go to France for a few weeks in Spring and/or September and of course we don't bother to book sites.

This year we’re thinking of taking our 12 year old granddaughter to Northern France for a week or so in July. We're used to just moving on when we want so would prefer not to book, but is it essential in school holidays?

Also, any recommendations for good areas and sites with interests for a 12 year old but also suitable for me with my somewhat reduced mobility, i.e. ideally not steep, narrow cliff top paths for access to a beach?


Chris


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

The really busy period is mid July to mid August . Northern France, especially near the coast will be as busy as the south during that period. That's not say you won't find space on a campsite but it's going to be more difficult and you might be faced with having to pitch up in a space that nobody else wanted. Many French sites wont even accept a booking of less than a week during the highest of high season! Further inland you would probably have more luck but bear in mind that a 12 yr old may well want a site with a pool, water slides etc and these sites will also be very busy during peak season wherever they are located. Over the years we've had many holidays on French campsites during this period but we always booked in advance.

The chances are that you will always find somewhere, eventually, but it depends how much time you are willing to spend looking for a vacant pitch!

These are my thoughts but I'm sure others will have a different perspective.....


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Head up the Cherbourg peninsula in Normandy. Loads of space up there. Plenty of aires and wild spots and i would imagine campsites. A lot of people miss it out which is a shame as there are some gems and its not too hilly. Plus you can call and see Raynipper and drink all his wine.

Im always in France over peak season, best place to be although I Dont generally do Campsites.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> We usually go to France for a few weeks in Spring and/or September and of course we don't bother to book sites.
> This year we're thinking of taking our 12 year old granddaughter to Northern France for a week or so in July. We're used to just moving on when we want so would prefer not to book, but is it essential in school holidays?
> Also, any recommendations for good areas and sites with interests for a 12 year old but also suitable for me with my somewhat reduced mobility, i.e. ideally not steep, narrow cliff top paths for access to a beach? Chris


Hi Chris.
We took our 13 year old with us to the Cote de Azure and he totally ruined our holiday. Next year we also took his 14 year old cousin and we never knew they were there.
I can only suggest you bring a 'friend' for your granddaughter to keep her company.

There are some amusement places here with campgrounds doing group pedal trikes, a tree top climbing rope walkway, a few pools but mostly glorious empty beaches.

Ray.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Well thank you all.

Caulkhead, that's pretty much what I expected to hear, so thanks for confirming it. I think granddaughter would be fine being on a site without all the bells and whistles, as long as we weren't next door to one, but we certainly don't fancy driving around too far looking for pitches.

Barry, great idea the Contentin peninsula, but if we went there we'd probably take the ferry to Cherbourg rather than drive round from Calais, which adds to the expense and journey time, and means overnight bunks for three. Still, it might be the best idea. We know a campsite at St Vaast that would be suitable, and we could also nip down to Bayeux and she could get a preview of the tapestry before they bring it to Britain.

Ray, our van isn't huge and although we have four belted seats we only have room to sleep three. I would consider taking her away with a friend if we took a tent but would want to try that for a few days in UK first. To be honest I think she'd be OK with just us this year. She won't be twelve until June so she's old enough to be sensible but not really got into teenage mode yet. 

So now I just need to put this idea to her Mum.


Chris


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Well thank you all.
> 
> Caulkhead, that's pretty much what I expected to hear, so thanks for confirming it. I think granddaughter would be fine being on a site without all the bells and whistles, as long as we weren't next door to one, but we certainly don't fancy driving around too far looking for pitches.
> 
> ...


There is the super fast Normandie Express does it in about three hours I think. Ive done it once and it doesnt half get a shift on. It would be a fair chunk quicker than three hours but it slows right down in the Solent and around the Isle of Wight.

Its not cheap mind but you might be able to cadge a BF discount of someone.

There is all the war stuff as well in that area, something all kids should experience I think. The American Cemetery at Coleville Sur Mer is fantastic (if thats the right word) and the free museum superb. You can park overnight there in the car park outside of the Museum car park over looking the sea. Great wild spot at the Gun Batteries at Longues Sur Mer as well. You will have no bother getting on there and right over looking the sea and Mulberry harbour.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

The BF ferry to Cherbourg from Poole leaves around 0830 in the morning so no cabin required! The return trip arrives back in Poole around 21.30 so again no cabin needed. It's my favourite crossing but as we live on the Isle of Wight it's fairly convenient. Yes BF are not cheap but you will make up some of the cost by not having to drive from and to Calais. Actually Barry's suggestion is a good one. The Cotentin is an interesting area and Barfleur is a lovely little seaside resort with a good campsite just round from the harbour.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> The BF ferry to Cherbourg from Poole leaves around 0830 in the morning so no cabin required! The return trip arrives back in Poole around 21.30 so again no cabin needed. It's my favourite crossing but as we live on the Isle of Wight it's fairly convenient. Yes BF are not cheap but you will make up some of the cost by not having to drive from and to Calais. Actually Barry's suggestion is a good one. The Cotentin is an interesting area and Barfleur is a lovely little seaside resort with a good campsite just round from the harbour.


Some cracking wild spots as well. Highest lighthouse in Europe at Gatteville le Phare just a mile or so out of Barfleur and some good wild spots around the lighthouse.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

If you decide that just popping over and staying in the North is a reasonable idea then have a look at - www.theotherside.co.uk - for places that might interest both you and your grand-daughter.

Why spend hours batting along French motorways when you can just cross over and still find decent boulangeries, things to do and see and keep the fuel bill down ?

We've never booked whatever time of year we go to France and if you've got your own 'facilities' (toilet/shower) then the World is your lobster.

Have a good holiday where ever you get to.

:grin2: :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> The BF ferry to Cherbourg from Poole leaves around 0830 in the morning so no cabin required! The return trip arrives back in Poole around 21.30 so again no cabin needed. It's my favourite crossing but as we live on the Isle of Wight it's fairly convenient. Yes BF are not cheap but you will make up some of the cost by not having to drive from and to Calais. Actually Barry's suggestion is a good one. The Cotentin is an interesting area and Barfleur is a lovely little seaside resort with a good campsite just round from the harbour.


Not all trips from Cherbourg are daytime. The Tuesday and Wednesday sailings in April to July and Sept to October are overnight. http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/ferry-routes/ferries-france/poole-cherbourg/timetable


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

rayc said:


> Not all trips from Cherbourg are daytime. The Tuesday and Wednesday sailings in April to July and Sept to October are overnight. http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/ferry-routes/ferries-france/poole-cherbourg/timetable


Good point Ray. Although during the period that I assume the OP is intending to travel they are all 'daytime' sailings.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Lots more useful information there everyone, thanks.

We'll have a good look at the ferry options. I do remember getting an early morning ferry from Poole in 2015. Spent the night before at the ferry port in torrential rain which all but flooded the waiting area by the morning.

Barry, I remember stopping at that lighthouse for lunch and a paddle after a previous recommendation from you.

Keith, thanks for that link it looks very useful. We have no problem spending time in Northern France either on the way to or from somewhere else, or for short trips like the one we're considering. One reason we've tended to go to France in Spring and Autumn is that I can't take a lot of heat. I'm not one for sitting around in the sun and in spite of some problems now with walking I do like to be as active as possible and a lot of heat drains my energy. Even if we were going for more than a week we wouldn't want to go too far South in July.


Chris


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Portsmouth is quite a lot closer to you than Dover. Although ferry is more expensive, you can get to a more kiddy friendly part of France. Castels group have some nice sites with k-f facilities. I really liked Chateau-Lez-Eaux which is just down the road from Raynipper and not far from Mont St Michel (at the south end of the Cotentin). Some lovely holiday beach towns/villages up and down the coast. Ray will perhaps confirm, weather than be a bit more amenable in that area than further north in Normandie.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Lots more useful information there everyone, thanks.
> 
> We'll have a good look at the ferry options. I do remember getting an early morning ferry from Poole in 2015. Spent the night before at the ferry port in torrential rain which all but flooded the waiting area by the morning.
> 
> ...


You can still park overnight on the terminal if you decide to go that way. Toilet block is also open all night!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> Portsmouth is quite a lot closer to you than Dover. Although ferry is more expensive, you can get to a more kiddy friendly part of France. Castels group have some nice sites with k-f facilities. I really liked Chateau-Lez-Eaux which is just down the road from Raynipper and not far from Mont St Michel (at the south end of the Cotentin). Some lovely holiday beach towns/villages up and down the coast. Ray will perhaps confirm, weather than be a bit more amenable in that area than further north in Normandie.


We're happy to do either a short or long crossing depending where we're heading, and often use the opportunity to meet with friends or relatives. I have cousins in South East London and my best friend is in Kent, so they can be fitted in if we're going to to Calais. My son and family lived near the Dorset coast but are now in Salisbury, so we'll sometimes see them if leaving from Poole.

Thanks for reminding me of Chateau-Lez-Eaux, we spent a night there once and it is a lovely site. I've just looked it up on google earth though and it confirms my memory that it's a bit isolated. It would be great for a couple of nights but ideally we'd like a less self-sufficient site where we can walk to a local boulangerie and maybe a market and not have to take the van every time we leave the site.

I love getting all the ideas though.

Chris


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

HermanHymer said:


> I really liked Chateau-Lez-Eaux which is just down the road from Raynipper and not far from Mont St Michel (at the south end of the Cotentin). Some lovely holiday beach towns/villages up and down the coast. Ray will perhaps confirm, weather than be a bit more amenable in that area than further north in Normandie.


Sorry Viv but I can't comment on any sites near us as we never needed to use them. The western coast of the Cherbourg Peninsular is usually a couple of degrees warmer than the East.
But as we have found out this year it's rained almost every day so far.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

rayc said:


> Not all trips from Cherbourg are daytime. The Tuesday and Wednesday sailings in April to July and Sept to October are overnight. http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/ferry-routes/ferries-france/poole-cherbourg/timetable


The OP is planning on going in the school holiday period so all of the sailings ARE daytime ones!!

Andy


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Further thoughts - my experience of some French 'family' campsites in peak season has been distinctly unpleasant sometimes - small pitches, kids that ride/run up and down yelling all day, use your pitch as a thoroughfare, stay up till midnight, wake early cranky from lack of sleep and whine until their parents take them to the pool/beach. Then some have inadequate bathroom fac's for the peak crowds, unsupervised youngsters turn them into a muddy swamp and fail to flush the toilets. Choose carefully!

Yes I'm a grumpy old granny sometimes, but only when provoked!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

That's the 'pleasure' of kids Viv.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Getting back to places to visit with a 12 year old. 
Check out Manoir du Tourp. Iles Chausey, boat to Jersey, Zoo de Champrepus, Airborne Museum, Planetarium Ludiver, Forest Adventure, La Cite de la Mer, Chemin de fer Miniature, Le val D'orne, Le Moulin du bien Etre, La Maison du Biscuit, Le Village Enchante, Viaduc de la Souleuvre.

Ray.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh dear Viv. Are you trying to put me off? I can just envisage the sort of thing you mean but I would hope it wouldn't be too bad as long as we don't expect to have a restful time on the pitch all day. Hopefully we'll be out and about somewhere for much of the time. I'm now wondering how to choose carefully though and I'm not really sure what you mean by French 'family campsites'. Are they the ones with lots of build in fun and entertainment or the more basic municipal types? I personally prefer the latter.

Ray, thanks a lot for that list, that's quite a lot for me to explore on google. I quite fancy the idea of a trip to Jersey. My daughter spent a few years working there about 20 years ago and granddaughter might like to see where her Mum was.


Chris


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Your welcome Chris.
I didn't put full details of them all as I would still be typing. 
Just a point about a trip to Jersey. The tides dictate if you can do a day return. I think from Carteret or Dielette there are only about 4 or 5 days a month when you can do this otherwise it's a night on the island.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Do you have to bother with campsites at all? If you decide on an area and are more specific then I would imagine there would be various none campsite choices. there are plenty of resources for research online. Decide exactly which area you plan to go to then see whats on CC Infos or Camper Contact and post on here as there are bound to be a few gems that people know myself included.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> Further thoughts - my experience of some French 'family' campsites in peak season has been distinctly unpleasant sometimes - small pitches, kids that ride/run up and down yelling all day, use your pitch as a thoroughfare, stay up till midnight, wake early cranky from lack of sleep and whine until their parents take them to the pool/beach. Then some have inadequate bathroom fac's for the peak crowds, unsupervised youngsters turn them into a muddy swamp and fail to flush the toilets. Choose carefully!
> 
> Yes I'm a grumpy old granny sometimes, but only when provoked!


Kids on campsites are the biggest incentive I know of for wildcamping or Aires, where they do not seem to be so prevalent - even in July/August. and if there are usually off riding on bikes/canoeing alone or with parents not playing football around the Aire.

Grumpy old Bachelor to keep grumpy old granny company.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Oh dear Viv. Are you trying to put me off? I can just envisage the sort of thing you mean but I would hope it wouldn't be too bad as long as we don't expect to have a restful time on the pitch all day. Hopefully we'll be out and about somewhere for much of the time. I'm now wondering how to choose carefully though and I'm not really sure what you mean by French 'family campsites'. Are they the ones with lots of build in fun and entertainment or the more basic municipal types? I personally prefer the latter.
> 
> Chris


Family campsites generally have swimming pool, playground, pizza take-away, daily entertainment for the kids (and adults) in high popularity places. I'm probably being subjective, but when the family wants to stay in the environs, or just down at the beach/lake nearby, let the kids do their own thing, while they do theirs, the irritation factor can be greater. Look out for sites that have chalets. The moho's are usually packed in, in between. It seems that many of the 'locals on holiday' (the irritating ones at least) are not particularly interested in exploring the patrimoine, etc etc.

Personally I would choose more upmarket sites with pitches that are more spacious. Use ACSI as a guideline their site descriptions are comprehensive. Then check out the websites of each possible venue - see the 'plan du camping', how many pitches, how much green space there is and see 'what's on'. There are some pleasant municipal sites, and some awful ones, but again it can be pot luck. Some seem to have been semi-privatised to good result. When picking a pitch, the perimeter, away from the shop/cafe/pool/playground is usually quieter. Good luck, may the camping gods be with you and take you to the perfect place!000


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> Family campsites generally have swimming pool, playground, pizza take-away, daily entertainment for the kids (and adults) in high popularity places. I'm probably being subjective, but when the family wants to stay in the environs, or just down at the beach/lake nearby, let the kids do their own thing, while they do theirs, the irritation factor can be greater. Look out for sites that have chalets. The moho's are usually packed in, in between. It seems that many of the 'locals on holiday' (the irritating ones at least) are not particularly interested in exploring the patrimoine, etc etc.
> 
> Personally I would choose more upmarket sites with pitches that are more spacious. Use ACSI as a guideline their site descriptions are comprehensive. Then check out the websites of each possible venue - see the 'plan du camping', how many pitches, how much green space there is and see 'what's on'. There are some pleasant municipal sites, and some awful ones, but again it can be pot luck. Some seem to have been semi-privatised to good result. When picking a pitch, the perimeter, away from the shop/cafe/pool/playground is usually quieter. Good luck, may the camping gods be with you and take you to the perfect place!000


Oh Gawd!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the helpful suggestions, some of which we'll certainly make use of in the future, but it's looking like the 'loan' of our granddaughter in the summer holidays will now be much shorter than is needed to make France the destination. We'll be looking at some UK sites this time around. 

Our own trip will probably be late August / Sept and so far there are no plans for where, except it will be France.

Chris


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Thanks for all the helpful suggestions, some of which we'll certainly make use of in the future, but it's looking like the* 'loan'* of our granddaughter in the summer holidays will now be much shorter than is needed to make France the destination. We'll be looking at some UK sites this time around.
> 
> Our own trip will probably be late August / Sept and so far there are no plans for where, except it will be France.
> 
> Chris


Loan, Loan??

I thought they would be paying a handsome Fee - they would be if it were me.:surprise:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

When we took or 12 yr old grandson away, some years ago 

He hardly raised his head from his tablet and phone 

Internet connection essential

Lake or swimming pool essential 

I recon a friend essential, but like you we didn’t have bed space 

If I did it again I’d have a tent under the awning 

And let them get on with it 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Thanks for all the helpful suggestions, some of which we'll certainly make use of in the future, but it's looking like the 'loan' of our granddaughter in the summer holidays will now be much shorter than is needed to make France the destination. We'll be looking at some UK sites this time around.
> 
> Our own trip will probably be late August / Sept and so far there are no plans for where, except it will be France.
> 
> Chris


Loan ?
Now how lucky are you

I'm only joking

I really no longer wish to take my grandkids away

The eldest is 23 the youngest 6

And we bottomed out caring for the first three

And the few that followed

But we're older now, and a visit is in order , I'll feed them and wave them goodbye

I'm struggling with our Issy who stays here two or three nights with her dad each week

But he's bought a house today and hopefully soon they will stay there

It's sad

But I just no longer have the energy to cope

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> But I just no longer have the energy to cope
> 
> Sandra


You haven't Sandra, but there's no shame in that - you've done your bit.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

We have five granddaughters, aged 8 - 20. We have only ever taken one of them away at a time for a few days in the UK. Mainly taking one of the local to us girls to visit their cousins in the South and stopping for a few nights on the way there and back. Have often thought of taking one to the continent with us but the opportunity hasn't really arisen. I wouldn't have wanted to take them when they were really young but once they are old enough you're restricted to school holidays. It probably won't happen now as they are getting older and so are we. 

The one we were going to take was looked after by us one day a week from the time she was 14 months until she went to school, and then fairly regularly after that. She's an only child who is used to her own company, but she's also sociable. She likes exploring places and loves nature and is fascinated by small creatures, though like anyone else her age she can also spend ages on social media. I think it would have worked out OK.


Chris


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Mixed blessing Chris. For almost 10 years I brought my grand-daughter (from SA) to visit her dad in UK and kept a motherly eye on her while dad did his thing. We often travelled in the motorhome in Europe. Last time she travelled by herself. I was sorry to be left behind!

Well both my grandchildren will be 18 this year, varsity (or GAP, maybe) next year in whichever case my attentions will be superfluous to requirements, closing another chapter!

Enjoy your UK trip, Chris and France after the school hols.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I find this interesting about France.........................
https://www.thegoodlifefrance.com/

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> Mixed blessing Chris. For almost 10 years I brought my grand-daughter (from SA) to visit her dad in UK and kept a motherly eye on her while dad did his thing. *We often travelled in the motorhome in Europe. Last time she travelled by herself.* I was sorry to be left behind!
> 
> Well both my grandchildren will be 18 this year, varsity (or GAP, maybe) next year in whichever case my attentions will be superfluous to requirements, closing another chapter!
> 
> Enjoy your UK trip, Chris and France after the school hols.


Viv

I just laughed at those sentences together - you waving off a 16-year-old to whom you lent your MH for a tour round Europe:laugh:

Sorry, I did really know what you meant.

Geoff


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I find this interesting about France.........................
> https://www.thegoodlifefrance.com/
> 
> Ray.


I've been getting their regular emails for a while now. I also read Janine's book 'My Good Life in France' and found out we come from the same area of London, Bermondsey. It was a slum when I lived there as a child but the docks where my father worked are now luxury apartments and the area is now supposedly the best place to live in London, according to the Sunday Times.

I digressed. I'm interested in the places Janine mentions near to where she lives in Northern France because we've become familiar with many of them in different contexts. Montreuil-sur-Mer is a favourite stopping place for us to and from Calais. Hesdin and Anvin are both places featured in The French Experience, a BBC book/cd French language programme we've used, and St Pol-sur-Ternoise, our twin town, is also in the area. We hosted twin 14 year old boys from St Pol a few weeks back (who I swear didn't eat a vegetable between them) and in early May a couple plus another woman will come and stay for a weekend. All in the interests of improving our French, and perhaps to keep hold of our European identity.

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I feel I’m slipping away from MHoming 

I look at my hundreds of photos and realise I’ve travelled far , seen so much 

But house, garden, family , travel 

I’m not sure I have the energy anymore 

I begin to like the seclusion of my home and garden 

I no longer do the Friday family meal which I’ve done for 50 yrs 

Shopping is a chore , but there is the internet, one click and it’s yours 

But tonight a bat has flown through the garden, two young rats we call bill and Ben elude the humane traps, and if truth be known are a delight to watch , so Ok they need to go , and will 

The hound from hell is at peace with his world

Winston the mad ridgeback doesn’t come to be babysat at weekend 

I feel I’m getting old 

But I also feel that’s ok, I don’t really want to seek adventure any more 

And of course joint problems influence that 

But my mind remains mine, a mind that doesn’t give in to anything easily 

So you lot are not in for an easy ride 

Sandra


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

aldra said:


> I feel I'm slipping away from MHoming
> 
> I look at my hundreds of photos and realise I've travelled far , seen so much
> 
> ...


That sounds like quite a good place to be, Sandra. Contentment, which it sounds like you have, can be as good as adventure. It's great if we can adjust to new stages and phases in life with some contentment, even if the stage has been brought about by limitations in what we can do. I think when we evaluate our life it includes all of it, what we did and what we were in the past as well as who we are now. I think you have a great capacity to evaluate your life in this way. You see it as a whole, you remember what you did and what you achieved and you know who you are in relation to all those that mean a lot to you. Whatever this phase involves it seems you are willing to find pleasures and satisfactions in it, as well as new challenges. That's really worth a lot.

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s true

Some sadness of things undone , of things done which ought not to have been done 

Of things that should be done differently , and just maybe they will 

A child who has done something we could never condone

Our maybe possibally we can 

After all we don’t know everything, in our past we’ve done things we wish we hadn’t 

A grandchild born out of wedlock, shock horror, at the time, the absolute love of my life, that child I had the fortune to help raise, a formidable woman , a would be lawyer 

Fortunately we don’t get what we wish for 

Because we really don’t have a clue of the ramifications of that wish 

Contentment?

I wish for many things

But I’m happy to know they probabally wouldn’t alter a thing in the way I think they would 

“No doubt the world is turning at its allotted rate “

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

And to each there is a season... To be able to accept is a God given-talent. Glad you're happy with it!


----------

